

Show HN: Habitat – Home Automation for Products You Already Own (my First KS) - ryno2019
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/652024705/habitat-home-automation-for-products-you-already-o

======
vmkrishna
Really like the way the garage thing works. Simple but I can see how it just
works.

------
vmkrishna
Looks awesome.

------
davehorne
Away we go!

